# The many faces of Scout - a photo essay by my almost 3 yr old



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

My youngest daughter decided she wanted to take some pictures of Scout. He just turned 6 months old and doesn't really look like a puppy anymore. Anyway she did a great job (with some help on the first and last shots from Mom) so thought I would share. Who knew a puppy could have so many facial expressions ;D.


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

What great photos! Scouts precious ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet photos! Almost 3 y/o??? My 6 y/o, much less 3.5 y/o, would be doing good to capture some chest hairs ;D ! My 9 y/o did help get some pics of, Pumpkin (6.5m), on quail. Nothing to take away from bragging rights of Scout & your daughter, but you know how us Mom's can be......


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

BTW, how do you get pics to show up so large?


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

kellygh said:


> BTW, how do you get pics to show up so large?


They are linked via my facebook account.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

SandraDee said:


> My youngest daughter decided she wanted to take some pictures of Scout. He just turned 6 months old and doesn't really look like a puppy anymore. Anyway she did a great job (with some help on the first and last shots from Mom) so thought I would share. Who knew a puppy could have so many facial expressions ;D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I can't wait to see what my V looks like when she is all grown up.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Great pictures, your daughter could be a professional photographer...


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

They are adorable pictures. Our trainer just said the other night how V's are the most expressive dogs she has ever seen.


----------

